# Carved address sign



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This is just an address sign carved out of HDU. A combination of 2.5D and 3D carving. "Wood" has a base coat of tan paint followed by gray and burnt umber glazes, and a little teak color Briwax.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That brought a smile to my face . I really like that how the top exceeds the wood bases boundary .
I think that’s what made it for me


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the stylized font and the weathered board contrast.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Oliver! How thick is that?

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

major cool...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome sign.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very nice work!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

"just an address sign", sure it is! 

You have mastered using HDU. But, looks like you enjoy woodwoking so much you are compelled to make part of it look like wood, and you did a good job of that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

difalkner said:


> That looks great, Oliver! How thick is that?
> 
> David


I started with 1" HDU, and the background (wood) is carved down about 3/8". Carve was with a 1/4" ballnose for all except the Flamingo detail and the cutout. The detail was a 60º v bit, and the cutout a 1/4" end mill.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a beauty, Oliver.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

LOVE IT!

That is just WAY fun [and nicely done].


----------



## Arielissa (Apr 12, 2021)

Ohhh, this sign is so cute. Too bad I didn't find this post when I was looking for ideas for our home sign. We moved into our new house last month and we were out of ideas for our sign, mainly because we had so much other stuff to figure out. So my mom said that she knows a company which makes good quality house number signs and suggested me to contact them and leave this responsibility on them, while we were busy with the other stuff for our house. So we ordered our sign from them and we love it. I totally recommend their website.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Arielissa


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## John Owen (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice! Looks stylish, I love the colors and how accurately it made


----------

